# Police/Security/Dispatch Help



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

So I have been applying to a bunch of departments for dispatch positions and had 2 interviews and I was told they were going to hold onto my application. I'm about to give up. I even applied for security positions and I still got nothing. Anyone willing to throw some advice at me? I have my Associate's degree in CJ but that's not going to help me much. I am also currently on an Auxiliary dept. Any suggestions?


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

mtc said:


> Your Associates in CJ means nothing....really...you'd be better off with a degree in psychology!
> Dispatch positions are competitive, keep trying or reassess your resume and interview presentation.


I know, it sucks I wasted 20k on a degree I don't need. Haha. Thank you. I'm trying my best with everything.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Keep applying and don't give up that easily. Go for your emt if you haven't already. Also look into college/university pd's as well. And keep applying some more.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

And it's been said probably a couple times to join the military and get vets preference plus experience....So I've heard


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's in the 80's today.....


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

USM C-4 said:


> It's in the 80's today.....


What's the pay rate for dispatchers down there, at least until I can get into decent enough shape to pass the physical.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

Danusmc0321 said:


> And it's been said probably a couple times to join the military and get vets preference plus experience....So I've heard


I've heard that as well.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

mtc said:


> $20K for an Associates ??
> 
> I think there's more to your not making it to the next round than you realize!


4 years at a community college. Spent 2 years in Early Education then switched to CJ for the remainder. I had to retake some classes. My math could be off. $2500-$3000/semester, including summer classes my last 2 years there. 3-4 during fall and spring then 2 during the summer.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Try towns near you. Dispatch has a lot of turn over for obvious reasons. I dispatched and hated it with a passion, some people love it and make it a career. The good thing is that it starts the pension clock. You don't need any certification to be a dispatcher besides EMD and E-911, which the town will provide. Good luck and associates is better than nothing but try to either further your education or community involvement.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

felony said:


> Try towns near you. Dispatch has a lot of turn over for obvious reasons. I dispatched and hated it with a passion, some people love it and make it a career. The good thing is that it starts the pension clock. You don't need any certification to be a dispatcher besides EMD and E-911, which the town will provide. Good luck and associates is better than nothing but try to either further your education or community involvement.


What Felony said. Though not all agencies require having EMD. My agency doesn't EMD calls, the ambo handles it. If it weren't for the fact that I'm making $50k dispatching with not much time on, I'd be looking pretty hard at moving south/west for work.

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

mtc said:


> Well, honestly, you'll probably benefit more from what you learned in Early Ed !!


Adult Day Care: Drop your 50 year old off at 2300. I'll babysit him until 0700 then send him home to you.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Crazy Otto said:


> Adult Day Care: Drop your 50 year old off at 2300. I'll babysit him until 0700 then send him home to you.


 Sounds like you are the late shift supervisor....


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

BxDetSgt said:


> Sounds like you are the late shift supervisor....


I supervise the supervisors on the late shift.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

nemedic said:


> What's the pay rate for dispatchers down there, at least until I can get into decent enough shape to pass the physical.


Not enough.

Seriously, pay in the South is much lower. Cost of living is lower as well, but not enough to balance out.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

how old are you and do you live in Massachusetts, in civil service town or city?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

One thing is for sure, if you give up, you'll never become a cop!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Crazy Otto said:


> I supervise the supervisors on the late shift.


Ianone's "Upward Discipline" in action...gotta LOVE IT!


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> how old are you and do you live in Massachusetts, in civil service town or city?


I'm 23. and yes I live in a civil service town. Taking the exam the 25th.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

PBC FL Cop said:


> One thing is for sure, if you give up, you'll never become a cop!


I know. I don't plan on giving up, not without a fight. haha.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

dineen said:


> I'm 23. and yes I live in a civil service town. Taking the exam the 25th.


are you a white male?


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

dineen said:


> So I have been applying to a bunch of departments for dispatch positions and had 2 interviews and I was told they were going to hold onto my application. I'm about to give up. I even applied for security positions and I still got nothing. Anyone willing to throw some advice at me? I have my Associate's degree in CJ but that's not going to help me much. I am also currently on an Auxiliary dept. Any suggestions?


How long have you been at it?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

dineen said:


> I'm 23. and yes I live in a civil service town. Taking the exam the 25th.


You're 23 with plenty of time to get on. Keep looking for the dispatch gig, start your pension and keep taking the CS test. There are plenty of PT dispatch positions out there, that may lead to a full time dispatch position.

When you approach 30, and you still haven't gotten anywhere, it may be time to worry. Try to get on a campus PD, gain some experience, or join the military and go on a deployment. Or look out of state, people from this state tend to forget that there is life outside of Massachusetts! You may also have to work your way up, knowing you may never get your dream job. Its a sad reality in this state.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

felony said:


> You're 23 with plenty of time to get on.


Curse your dirty, whorish mouth.

Know how many times I heard that? From 22 when I took my first MSP exam, up through my late 20's.

"You're 28, you have plenty of time."

You know how fast that time goes? Without either an academy, vet experience, or a horseshoe FIRMLY planted up ones ass during the bi-annual donation to the commonwealth for $100, you're dead in the water in Mass.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Curse your dirty, whorish mouth.
> 
> Know how many times I heard that? From 22 when I took my first MSP exam, up through my late 20's.
> 
> ...


haha, I know I probably jinxed this kid. To get a PO job in this state, besides pure luck of the draw, is a simple equation. College Education + veterans status + Academy training= Full time PO slot. You need minimum 2 out of the 3 to be a real contender, if you don't have that then you're dead in the water. I think the days of simply having a drivers license and a high school diploma are over. I am in my 30's with a wife and kid, I lived the above scenario and I busted my ass to get where I am and I went out of state. I bailed on this state when I was in my late 20's.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

USM C-4 said:


> Not enough.
> 
> Seriously, pay in the South is much lower. Cost of living is lower as well, but not enough to balance out.


One of my buddies who's an officer in NJ is trying to get me to go there.


RodneyFarva said:


> are you a white male?


Female


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

felony said:


> haha, I know I probably jinxed this kid. To get a PO job in this state, besides pure luck of the draw, is a simple equation. College Education + veterans status + Academy training= Full time PO slot. You need minimum 2 out of the 3 to be a real contender, if you don't have that then you're dead in the water. I think the days of simply having a drivers license and a high school diploma are over. I am in my 30's with a wife and kid, I lived the above scenario and I busted my ass to get where I am and I went out of state. I bailed on this state when I was in my late 20's.


I'm debating on going out of state.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

dineen said:


> One of my buddies who's an officer in NJ is trying to get me to go there.
> 
> Female


Ok that will help, your young enough so think about military too. its something I regret every day not signing up for the marines or army.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Ok that will help, your young enough so think about military too. its something I regret every day not signing up for the marines or army.


When I was a young kid, I somewhat planned on it. Then I hit my late teens/early 20s and decided I did NOT want a job that, should I not like it, I couldn't just say 'screw it' and quit (with no risk of jail time), plus, I had my life figured out and being tied up for about 4 years would just interfere. Well, then I hit my 30s and started thinking, "Gee, did I miss an opportunity? Could that have been beneficial?" and at the time, there were very few veterans around since there was only the Gulf War and that didn't produce a hell of a lot of Vets overall, so I figured I'd still be OK.

Well, ok, I did get a job, a very GOOD job, but in today's market, I would have gone with one of my other potential professions at this point, but I'd still be an auxiliary so at least I'd be having some of the fun...well, of course my Auxiliary Dept was disbanded years ago, so who knows?


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> When I was a young kid, I somewhat planned on it. Then I hit my late teens/early 20s and decided I did NOT want a job that, should I not like it, I couldn't just say 'screw it' and quit (with no risk of jail time), plus, I had my life figured out and being tied up for about 4 years would just interfere. Well, then I hit my 30s and started thinking, "Gee, did I miss an opportunity? Could that have been beneficial?" and at the time, there were very few veterans around since there was only the Gulf War and that didn't produce a hell of a lot of Vets overall, so I figured I'd still be OK.
> 
> Well, ok, I did get a job, a very GOOD job, but in today's market, I would have gone with one of my other potential professions at this point, but I'd still be an auxiliary so at least I'd be having some of the fun...well, of course my Auxiliary Dept was disbanded years ago, so who knows?


I've debated on being an MPO with the army. I'm still going back and forth with the idea.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If you're not sure you want to commit full time, consider the National Guard. I wish I had.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

If your a female, not to be sexiest but you probably won't need the military to get hired. It's a great idea, and gives you a lot of great skills and abilities you can use in any career, especially LE. I don't regret it one bit, I had a great time, made life long friends and experienced things and got great training I wouldn't get anywhere else. I would also not be working today without it. But if your only doing the military to work in LE you will probably be fine without it. Departments are constantly in short supply of qualified female officers and usually do a separate test to get more females on their department.


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dispatch positions are competitive for sure less than police, but it takes special people to be a dispatcher, I have been doing it for 8 years on and off. Try for the college pd's when they post, the pay is low but gets you moving in the right direction. Feel free to PM me if you want some advice pertaining to dispatch. Good Luck!


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

JRut47 said:


> Dispatch positions are competitive for sure less than police, but it takes special people to be a dispatcher, I have been doing it for 8 years on and off. Try for the college pd's when they post, the pay is low but gets you moving in the right direction. Feel free to PM me if you want some advice pertaining to dispatch. Good Luck!


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just don't dispatch for cab companies, those guys are EVIL! Not so much the dispatchers, the cab drivers themselves.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> Just don't dispatch for cab companies, those guys are EVIL! Not so much the dispatchers, the cab drivers themselves.


I definitely didn't plan on it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

JRut47 said:


> Dispatch positions are competitive for sure less than police, but it takes special people to be a dispatcher, I have been doing it for 8 years on and off. Try for the college pd's when they post, the pay is low but gets you moving in the right direction. Feel free to PM me if you want some advice pertaining to dispatch. Good Luck!


"Special people" you mean retarded, ya can't sugar coat it ...I'v dispatched for 15 years full time and in the same dept.


----------



## dineen (Mar 10, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> "Special people" you mean retarded, ya can't sugar coat it ...I'v dispatched for 15 years full time and in the same dept.


I think he meant special people to be dispatching......hopefully not calling dispatchers retarded.....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

dineen said:


> I think he meant special people to be dispatching......hopefully not calling dispatchers retarded.....


It was a tongue in cheek comment


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I love dispatchers. its a great way to get your foot in the door, but the job sucks! the only reason I have been dispatching for the city 15 years is because I love the guys I work for.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> "Special people" you mean retarded, ya can't sugar coat it ...I'v dispatched for 15 years full time and in the same dept.


You're special for sure, Dispatcher Farva.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

and you can clearly see where the tongue *was* in the cheek by the avatar.


----------

